# Super Happy Fun Days



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

101070451

This time rendered in 50fps, hopefully means no more induced nausea.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Already 33 seconds in and I'm bored. 54 seconds and still no snowboarding. God these angles suck.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

can we get more Hayley eating banana?


TT


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

it kept your attention for 33 seconds, im chuffed!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Powder Kirkwood against your SugarBowl rails  Well kind of slushy powder...but that's what we got!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> can we get more Hayley eating banana?
> 
> 
> TT


:eusa_clap:.....+1.......


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Milf Films*
that made me laugh, not really....
I enjoyed the park/rails what there was of it....
I must say for a 2 minute movie only 30 seconds of riding though


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> :eusa_clap:.....+1.......


Maybe if we're lucky, or maybe i should give up filming snowboarding, just make porn instead. Milfs eating bananas!

What angles would you have preferred, BurtonAvenger? 

Thought i would experiment with a load of fillers, see if i can keep people entertained. Guess it wasn't good enough! 

so far, i got more Hayley, more banana, less god sucking angles, and more riding obviously. Cheers fellas


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ones that weren't fucking dad cam shots with a GoPro. Go to Vimeo, type in snowboarding in the search bar, click most viewed, and then watch every fucking edit and learn. 

No one cares to watch your filler it's not like you have a space shuttle filming a satelite, filming a plane that's filming a helicopter that's filming a snowmobile that's filming a snowboarder that's filming an elk fucking a moose.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

turn down the suck!


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> turn down the suck!


offer some sort of constructive feed back please. What exactly sucks?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridewithchao said:


> BurtonAvenger has actually helped me out before with some of my questions so I dont mind him at all. Rest of you trollers can troll for post counts, but can a troll troll trolls?


Based on your earlier 2 posts & questions,.. You came across sounding as tho you had some experience, expertise with vid, equipment and filming. I can't, don't, ...and frankly wouldn't _dare_ speak for BA! (Value my miserable existance too much!). But tech talk and intelligent questions about gear & technique go over well here. 

Sucky assed, amateur edits don't! Personally I believe you got off easy on BA's critique. 

Don't misunderstand, amateur clips shown for purposes of riding critique or tips, or those shared simply to spread the Stoke? Those usually don't get nuked. But if you're posting it here and presenting it as some great new "Shred Vid?" It better be pretty awesome. The minimum standard you have to meet is pretty fucking high!

You posted a 2 min. vid and less than half of that had any actual riding! Kirkriders clip had no music, simple often used angles, no fancy editing,.. It was still more interesting to watch than yours! Why? He showed us Riding! 
And even tho I'm not big on Park or urban edits? Even I could see the riding and execution wasn't all that great! Add to that some boring filler, sub par editing, filming,...? :dunno:

Up your game, both in riding skills and filming? You'll get more constructive critiques. Post crap? You'll get "Turn Down the Suck!"


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Based on your earlier 2 posts & questions,.. You came across sounding as tho you had some experience, expertise with vid, equipment and filming. I can't, don't, ...and frankly wouldn't _dare_ speak for BA! (Value my miserable existance too much!). But tech talk and intelligent questions about gear & technique go over well here.
> 
> Sucky assed, amateur edits don't! Personally I believe you got off easy on BA's critique.
> 
> ...


Fair enough dude. Im not trying to make these the new "shred vid" or "banger edit", i know that our riding abilities are limited, so i tried to fill in some time with filler shots, experimenting. It's totally cool that i'm getting feed back here, how ever crude it may be sometimes. I have a bit of a laugh reading it, and it evokes more constructive posts afterwards (usually). Obviously people in my social circle wont tell me its crap, so here is where i come to to get honest feed back. 
Sorry for commenting on people mums, i didn't really mean it ay.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I took BA's advice and I liked this vid I'm sure there are tons of them out there. 

This is good filler, angles, music and *riding* & some of that shit looked like it hurt. Good blend filler, urban and park


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't fucking cry about it, you put it on the Internet, expect it.


----------

